# 40K, LORD OF THE RINGS, INQUISITOR, others stuff FOR SALE!!! (€)



## jaf89 (Nov 22, 2012)

Im having a massive clear out!!

URUK-HAI
- Saruman and Grima
- Lurtz
- Uruk-hai Command Include Banner
- 11 Uruk-hai Siege Troops includes ladders and bomb
- 2 Uruk-hai Berserker
- 4 Uruk-hai w/ Crossbows
- 12 Uruk-hai Scouts
- 43 Fighting Uruk-hai
Plus extra Bits € 50

Elfs & Gondor
- Elrond and Gil-Galad
- Glorfindel Foot and Mounted
- 1 Elf Banner
- 23 Elf Warriors Include Bows 
- Legolas 
- Aragorn
-11 gondor Models 
-king of men €35

COLLECTORS
- Space marine Codex 3rd Edition
- Warhammer 40k rulebook 3rd, 4th and 5th Edition (Hard Back)
All €5 Each

Land Raider Crusader - half made, not painted

Space Marine bike - made, painted

Space Marine land speeders - Bout Made, one Painted €50

Games workshop case foam is cut €30

Hordes of Chaos codex €5

LOTR - Attack at Weathertop 
Includes all models apart from Aragorn €20

Wargame Operation Overlord Normandy 1944
Rule book 
tanks
landing crafts
Jeeps
artillery
soldiers
all models are american

plus american paratroopers expansion box set

all models are new and not even made or painted €25

i will be willing to trade for battlefleet gothic necron models 
mostly;

tomb ships
shrouds
Scythes

Cheers


----------

